# I love you sayo.



## Roshini

Can someone please translate "I love you sayo" (leaving I love you in English.) And is it sayo or sa'yo or sa'inyo?


----------



## SofiaB

saiyo= for you.


----------



## ShroomS

Sa'yo is actually a combination of 2 words "sa" and "iyo". Just like in English, there's the word "isn't" which is a combination of the words "is" and "not".

"Sa'yo" is the more appropriate way of spelling it, sayo is more like a slang.


----------



## Roshini

Then what about sa inyo? What does that mean? How to use that?


----------



## wEi-wEi

'inyo' = used when you know a person with a group of other person...
              in short it's like the word "you + them"... i can't think of the exact word right now... i'll just tell it when i've found it out...


----------



## Roshini

Ok take your time. Ok now how do I say that in Tagalog?


----------



## wEi-wEi

inyo itong *gamit* _na ito_ = these *things* _are_ yours.


----------



## Roshini

That's not what I meant. Hehehehe. How do you translate 'Ok, take your time' in Tagalog? And what about 'inyo'?


----------



## wEi-wEi

Sige, maghihintay ako... it's like that... the literally tagalog ver. of that is not good in ears so i use that... hehe!


----------



## Roshini

So what you're trying to say is that:
ok, I will take my time - sige, maghihintay ako. Pero, maghihintay magkaroon wait na, di ba? What about 'inyo'? Examples please.


----------



## wEi-wEi

yah... ok... 'bout 'inyo'="we just use yours 'coz there's no literall translation of inyo...

it's yours. = ito ay sa inyo
these are yours. = sa inyo ang mga ito.

inyo = (not the "I" speaker ok)you&them


----------



## BaraniskoDyskoteka

I love you = mahal kita


----------

